# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  ειδα αυτο και ισως ενδιαφερει καποιους

## sot1

http://www.insomnia.gr/classifieds/v...5%CE%BA%CE%B1/



*Πωλειται Επιχειρηση Λογω Συνταξιοδοτησης*

----------

bchris (25-01-17)

----------

